# advice on concealed carry pistols



## CrimsonBaller (Jun 21, 2014)

I am not new to firearms,however I am new to conceal Carry. I have a few guns that are just too large for this Purpose. I have been doing a ton of research and have Come up with a list Ofones that I am interested in.

sig Ps 2022
FNS-9
M&P shield
Springfield XDM
Ruger SR9 C
CZ P-07 Duty
Walther PPQ

Most of these are around my Price Point. anything anyone wants to add I will Consider. I Just want more opinions before I buy and compare Pros and Cons. I own a glock 19, bvt I don't want to carry it as it stays in my wife s car. 

Thanks much


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well the Glock 19 is one of the best CCW in the world! You may also want to consider the Styer series, CZ, and maybe colt. Go to a range that rents guns and try as many as you can.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

There are a lot more viable candidates for your list. I would suggest that you visit a major gun show and see what you can add and/or subtract from your list to give you a good selection from which to narrow your candidates down. Then try to find ranges that allow you to rent guns and try them out (ones on your list, of course). Before long, you'll have just a few from which to take your final decision.

I could offer more choices for your consideration but I think what I wrote above may serve your specific needs better.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I can think of a few guns that would be too large to CCW, a M29 Smith with 8 ⅜" barrel, the S&W 460 and 500 mags, a Desert Eagle. Concealed carry is a life style and you can carry some large pistols if you have the right equipment, you just need to be smart about it and dress accordingly. A G19 is a terrific CC gun, I carry a G17 often enough, but I also carry the G32 (same size as the 19) G41, M&P 9 w/surefire x300 light, full size 1911. Right now it's a G32 with threaded barrel and compensator which makes it as long as the G41, I carry both AIWB with no problem. So don't limit yourself to little guns, they are harder to shoot accurately and recoil harder. Practice is the key. Practice with what you carry, practice with your carry ammunition, practice, practice and then get training, then repeat. You may very well start out with one gun and find that you do better with something else. I really liked the ballistics of the .357 Sig, but I shot my 9mm better, until I put the comp on the G32. Practice and train, train and practice and pray you never have to use any of it.


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

I have not shot all the pistols on your list.
However, I heartily recommend the M&P Shield in 9mm.
And don't forget the Apex trigger kit!


----------



## CrimsonBaller (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks guys for the advice. Unfortunately I don't have a place to rent close by. Will have to make my decision without firing unfortunately


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

That sucks. If you like the Glock I'd get another. Other than that all you can do is pray a gun that feels real good to you actually is. Getting to know some of the people that go to your range is helpful unless it's your own range.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Stick to a well-known brand and spend as much as you comfortably can. 

Go by what you feel and think. Sometimes, when you ask for opinions, it tends to cloud the water a little.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Sgt45 said:


> You may very well start out with one gun and find that you do better with something else.


Amen to that!

This has happened to me a lot over the years. What a lot of folks fail to take into consideration is that _*they *_change. This usually takes place slowly so it is overlooked. But it does take place.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I carry the S&W Shield and it is a nice piece but I am old school and Still Love my S&W 3913 for EDC. A single stack 9mm will leave the house with you more often than a double stack 9mm. Don't get me wrong when I need to I carry a G19.


----------



## Survivor (Oct 30, 2011)

Well sir, I see nothing wrong with owning two glocks.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

My choice for concealed carry: Glock G26, 27 or 30 series. For their compact size, magazine capacity and ability to accept the larger magazines from their large framed brothers. For pocket carry: Kahr MK40, S&W J-frame, Kimber Solo Carry. All three have small grip frames making them easy to draw from a pocket holster. Pocket carry can be a great option for summer while wearing shorts and a T-shirt. Of course these three guns can also be carried in an inside waistband holster and a long T-shirt pulled over them. Go with calibers that are easily available such as .9mm, .40, .45 or .38 for a revolver.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

If you like the G19 and can carry it. I would get another one, and if you don't want 2 of the same gun get a brown or tan one for one of the roles. having 2 of the same guns in different roles gives you more magazines to use!

you Could take the G19 and let your wife pick a car gun. If you get one of the other guns on your list it can be moved to car gun.

If the G19 is too big to carry for you than all of the guns on your list are too big as well except for the M&P Shield. I would recommend this gun over the others I will mention.

springfield XDs long or short barrel- I have a friend with a short barreled on who seems to like it as much as I like the Shield (I haven't shot it)
Ruger LC9- I have owned one of these and liked it very much however my wife couldn't pull the trigger so I swapped for the Shield
Sig Sauer P938- The wife had one of these for a while and liked it quite a bit, I wasn't sold on it over the LC9 or Shield
Kimber Solo- This is the pistol my wife traded the p938 for it has a great trigger. Her's doesn't seem to be as picky on ammo as most articles would have you believe. She liked the stainless one with a smooth front strap this makes - follow-up shots difficult because you only get to grip with 2 fingers and it is really slick. This gun is pretty and seems to be well made. you have to make sure you put it together correctly or else it turns into a single shot.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The point of carry is to protect your self if needed. pick the one then spend hours practicing with it, not just shooting but drawing it, clearing it, changing mags. You should. carry what you can use best. All the ones list are good pistols but which one you carry is which you can and will practice with.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> The point of carry is to protect your self if needed. pick the one then spend hours practicing with it, not just shooting but drawing it, clearing it, changing mags. You should. carry what you can use best. All the ones list are good pistols but which one you carry is which you can and will practice with.


Agreed! Sound advice.


----------



## Schroedinger (Mar 7, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> The point of carry is to protect your self if needed. pick the one then spend hours practicing with it, not just shooting but drawing it, clearing it, changing mags. You should. carry what you can use best. All the ones list are good pistols but which one you carry is which you can and will practice with.


I agree with this. I had a Ruger LC9 for a while... it was nice and small, but i hated shooting it. I have big hands, and it just didn't work ergonomically. The trigger would pinch my finger against the trigger guard, I couldn't shoot accurately, etc. I traded it out for a Glock 26. Yes, it's a bit bigger, but I actually like to shoot it and practice with it a lot more. As an added bonus, Glock's customer service is exemplary... I had to take it in because I was getting a few light strikes, and they basically re-built the whole gun for me (which I bought used) for free.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Schroedinger said:


> I agree with this. I had a Ruger LC9 for a while... it was nice and small, but i hated shooting it. I have big hands, and it just didn't work ergonomically. The trigger would pinch my finger against the trigger guard, I couldn't shoot accurately, etc. I traded it out for a Glock 26. Yes, it's a bit bigger, but I actually like to shoot it and practice with it a lot more. As an added bonus, Glock's customer service is exemplary... I had to take it in because I was getting a few light strikes, and they basically re-built the whole gun for me (which I bought used) for free.


I had the G26, and loved it, and I thought my wife would also, but she preferred my G17 over the G26. Then I put her on the M&P Shield, and she loved it. The Shield is a very nice pistol, and she really likes shooting it. Choosing a pistol that fits you is probably more important than anything. If not, it is as important as anything! I traded my G26 for the Shield, and bought myself the G19 (which I love) and a G42. Now all I have to do is stock my stable with the guns I've always wanted, and I'll be set.

The Colt 1911 Series 70; Sig P226 MK25; BHP; CZ-75; S&W M&P9; Styer C9-A1; S&W Models 686, 65, 10; M1 Garand; M-14; HK 416; Beretta 1301. That should do it.


----------

